# Dreaming of summer sails in January. Mystic 30, Baloo



## Michael Bailey (Sep 10, 2021)

Lovely June day in the San Juan Islands. Typical light winds...


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Nice shot. Reminds me of this view of some friends in July. And yes, that is H-28 #9.


----------



## PrestigiousPut (7 mo ago)

looks peaceful)


----------



## brainturney (5 mo ago)

Cool looking boat.


----------

